# Move over Festool!



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

This drywall cart does it all! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GfGk9U1u18&t=120


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Can't see that taking off. To slow and cumbersome, by the time he set it up I would have the ceiling sanded. 
Thanks for sharing though Paul.:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

not for me ....


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

Seems too big and cumbersome for me


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

need to swing a sander


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Corner bead banger !


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Does it have a hover-round attachment?


http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

SimonT said:


> Seems too big and cumbersome for me


How 'bout this then?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

too many things going on there I think. I own lift and drywall buddys and if your gear is gonna last the hell we put it through you need much stronger construction than this cart .just take a look at panel lift products to see how strong they make there stuff . this thing looks like low quality parts won't hold up. so even for a diyer I think its a no go


----------

